# Randomness Is Sometimes Best



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

So I have a couple of random pics of my furbabies that I'd like to share. 

I'm ready for my closeup!


LAZER EYEZ!!!1!!


Sammy loving her favorite toy, Catfish.


Hope you all enjoy!


----------



## Marmoset (Feb 18, 2014)

Awww very pretty and someone did a good job getting all three to look in one direction for the camera!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I have no idea why they all looked in the same direction, lol. But it was definitely a cute shot!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aww, such cute pics! I've got a few of the spooky eye pics - they always make me laugh. I never realized until after I got my first kitty that it's the glowing eyes that made people think kitties were the devil's spawn. 

Wow, Jules looks super long and lean! Is it just because Alice is hunched down? Sammy looks so happy with her catfish toy.  Where did you get it? It's adorable.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice photos. Love the random ones.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it's Jules on the cat tree thats sitting up in the little bear or meercat pose?! Adorable! They're all so cute!


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Absolutely adorable kitties! My favorite is definitely Sammy with her toy - she is totally cuddling it and you can tell how much she loves it!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Bri! I hope you and your little ones are all doing well. Love the LAZER EYEZ!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Lol @ laser eyes!

You know how I always love seeing pictures of Ms. Samantha!!


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

Is Jules the black kitty? He looks verrrrrry Siamese  never seen a black oriental/Siamese before. He's so handsome!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Such beautiful kitties.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, thanks all for the wonderful comments. I'll be sure to pass them on to the kitties. 

spirite - No, Jules is VERY long and lean...thats no trick of the camera. He's a long lean 9lb muscle cat, lol! One of these days I have to get a pic of me holding him up so you can see just how long everything about this cat is.  And Catfish was bought many years ago at Petco I think...was her very first toy, and she still cherishes it. :luv

10cats2dogs - Yuppers thats Jules. My silly little boy. 

Susan - OMG SUSAN! /tackle I've missed you and the girls! You all doing well?

MowMow - Oh don't worry...I got more of Sammy to put up soon. She just loves that camera, hehe.

TranquilityBlue - Yes, Jules is my handsome little oriental-something, lol! I have no idea what he's mixed with, but I've been told everything from Siamese to Havanese to Oriental Shorthair to Bombay. Whatever he is, he looks like a cat straight out of Egyptian myths. He's definitely a striking boy!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Great photos!! I love the laser eyes!!! Such handsome kitties.


----------



## TranquilityBlue (Nov 13, 2014)

He IS beautiful! Definitely could see him being fawned over by cat-loving ancient Egyptians


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

TranquilityBlue said:


> He IS beautiful! Definitely could see him being fawned over by cat-loving ancient Egyptians


Thanks!  And well...he IS getting a new collar with Egyptian hieroglyphics on it...  I'll be sure to post pics of him in his pretty new collar!


----------

